

Introducing Traction by OwnLocal - jeremymims
http://ownlocal.com/newspaper-support-group/introducing-traction-by-ownlocal/

======
deefour
Can someone fill me in on what I'm missing? How is this relevant? I don't know
OwnLocal so I assume I'm missing something, but this blog post seems pointless
- providing nothing more than self-pats on the back and a cryptic screenshot.

------
mef
A three paragraph post about launching something called "traction" about which
they give no information except that it's "awesome" and improves "every metric
we track". Also some self-congratulations and a screenshot that sheds no
additional light.

Why was this posted?

~~~
mef
Looks like it's an issue tracker. <http://traction.ownlocal.com/>

Why wouldn't they just link to it in the post?

